# Thinking of driving, need advice on car



## BostonBeans (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey everyone, 

I am thinking of joining the community as this is actually kind of perfect for my health (need to take fairly regular breaks), anxiety (not a fan of working in offices), etc. Not relevant to this question but this is my first post so I figured I'd add this. 

My question is how I should handle my car situation. 

My wife and I have two cars. Both the same car ('16 Jetta) but mine is lease and hers is financed. The reason I got this is that up until my decision to potentially drive for Uber, I didn't leave the house a ton. 10k miles/year was enough and it has been enough for like a decade now. (I didn't just jump into a 10k/mile lease because of one slow year)

Alright, so we discussed if I do this, I'll take her car and she'll just take mine to work. The problem is she works 30 miles away which would push the lease to the limit. This means we have to figure out something with the leased car no matter the option. 

What are my options?

- Can I cut the lease short? I'd assume this would come with some large fee
- Can I switch my lease to finance before the lease is up? 
- Should I park the lease and try for an Uberlease option?
- Should I swap with wife and drive her into work on the days I want to work? Her work is just outside of Boston so I could spend the day in the city driving although I'm not sure how profitable it would be compared to night (This is a discussion for the Boston thread)

Ideally, I'd like to keep my car, but the bonus to taking over hers is I can begin writing off some of the payment. 

Thoughts?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

First off, you can't write off your payment, well toy can write off parry of it BUT is toy do them you can't write off mileage. You get mileage or actual expenses, not both. 
I feel you but not a good car for this, cost too much to operate and will lose too much to depreciation. Are you going to turn in the lease at the end or buy it?


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

If you are going to buy the leased car at the end use it. You have a predetermined price you'll pay and mileage won't matter. Take the 54 cents mileage deduction, it's much simpler than actual expenses and it's way more than the actual cost of operation.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Your lease one obviously can't be used but that Jetta is perfect for rideshare super efficient and reliable 1.4t im guessing. Roomy back seat, comfortable driving position, easy to use dash. If you got a good deal on it which since u bought two I'm guessing you did. You won't loose much on depreciation
I bought a 2015 passat 1.8t with 3k miles on it drove to almost 70k miles in 15months sold it for just $1,500 less then what I paid for it

As far as deduction claim all your miles and you'll do just fine.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

the best car for the job is an inexpensive prius and write off the .54 cents a mile

ROI(return on investment) in the boston market is a couple months


----------



## BostonBeans (Jul 30, 2017)

Is it worth trying to grab a 3rd car? Use my leased Jetta as my personal car and a strict Uber Prius or something along those lines?


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

BostonBeans said:


> Is it worth trying to grab a 3rd car? Use my leased Jetta as my personal car and a strict Uber Prius or something along those lines?


so going deeper in debt to get out of debt?


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i think it makes sense to keep business and personal separate

the IRS also will let you write off all miles for a business only car, so thats what i do
a cheap disposable car is the way to go, the roads and people will kill it in a year anyway, then sell it for some beer money.

my first prius was a $4k special i bought 2 years ago when i started full time, i drove it 60k + miles and just sold it to a family member for $500 as a beater to get to work. this car paid for itself over and over and over.

this year i got a newer prius and will do the same next year, don't ride share with a nice car


----------



## BostonBeans (Jul 30, 2017)

Perhaps if/when I decide to do this full time, I will likely go down the same path of getting some decent but affordable work-only car. 

The biggest holdup right now is taking one of our new cars ('16) and running them into the ground within a few years. I kind of like the idea of the Uber lease program, especially the fact that I can drop at any point. $100~ week doesn't sound too terrible of a deal.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

renting is an option, however its more like $270 a week from enterprise

yeah, a newer car is not the best idea, however, if you want to try it out, go for it.


----------



## BostonBeans (Jul 30, 2017)

$270? Yea that's out of my range lol.


----------



## BostonBeans (Jul 30, 2017)

I just checked out my status on vwcredit and apparently, I can buy off my car for $15k which is right around the KBB value (slightly higher, but can I negotiate a lower buyout?)

This may be the best option to go for me because I don't mind putting on a ton of miles on my car. I'll likely be paying it off in larger chunks while driving for Uber to the point it's paid off in 2ish years. I also won't have to involve my wife's car which is a bonus. 

Does anyone know anything about buying off a lease? Can I negotiate the buyout price? It was an automatic quote online, but not sure if I can call them and that would change. Thanks!


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Do uber full time on your wife's car for 1 month. See how you like it. DO NOT SKIP THIS STEP! Full time Uber is very different than part time "when you want to" uber - make sure you fully understand that.

If you decide to stay with it, go extreme.

If you can get out of your lease and not owe anything, do it. I don't know anything about car leases having never had one, so can't help there.

Sell your wife's car too (will you get any money out of it?)

Buy two identical, cheap used cars, 1 for your wife, 1 for you - don't overspend. I suggest checking out what is available through Hertz Car Sales, as they have great deals below KBB and the cars are well maintained and most have warranties. I purchased a 1 year old mitsubishi mirage with 30k on the odometer for $6500. Great gas mileage (avg 35 to 48) without much out of pocket. You're trying to buy two cars for the price of your wife's car. They have to be cheap, small cars. Forget the hybrid BS. You'll never make up the $$ difference in gas savings. These are A to B cars, nothing fancy. Plan to keep them for 3 years at a minimum so you can change your cash flow situation.

You'll be saving some money on car payments at this point - continue to pay this 'extra' into a savings/money market account that is ONLY for Maintenance and the insurance deductible should you get into an accident. Don't use it for gas, snacks, etc.

Save 10% of your earnings for retirement.

If you truly do this full time, at the end of 3 years you'll probably need/want a replacement car. $6500/36 months is $180. Add $180 to the car payment each month until it is paid off. Then save this each month for the next car. Your goal is to pay cash for the next vehicle.

You are being friendly to strangers, and providing good service will generate tips. Your wife would prefer you direct that friendly nature towards her, so you need to make this worth her while too. Save all your tips (cash and via the app), separate them, and use them to spend on your wife for things she loves and you wouldn't normally do. She did just sell her car for something cheaper so you could drive strangers around all day, and the most profitable times to drive are not family friendly. REWARD THAT.

You're now in a position to do rideshare without much overhead and a plan to deal with what is coming. You've minimized the one big expense (car depreciation), have a car that gets good mileage, and repair parts that are cheap. You've frontloaded your vehicle costs at the beginning of your 'career' so make those sign-on bonuses and 'new driver algorythm' work for you. Get the cars paid off. Get your savings going. Get your replacement car fund in place. Stop paying interest and huge depreciation on vehicles.

Then donate $100 at Christmas to your favorite charity in my name.


----------



## BostonBeans (Jul 30, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Do uber full time on your wife's car for 1 month. See how you like it. DO NOT SKIP THIS STEP! Full time Uber is very different than part time "when you want to" uber - make sure you fully understand that.
> 
> If you decide to stay with it, go extreme.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for that information! I don't think we'll be able to get out of her car because she's still underwater with it. Getting out of my lease is also very difficult without paying quite a bit. That said, no matter what, I will likely be putting around $200 away per month for when I need to change cars because paying cash and not having the payment is definitely a sound plan. I do like your 10% thing as well.

Regarding hours, what are your typical weekly hours? I'd assume you get a chunk of hours in on Fri-Sun, so what does your weekday look like?

Thanks!


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

BostonBeans said:


> Wow, thanks for that information! I don't think we'll be able to get out of her car because she's still underwater with it. Getting out of my lease is also very difficult without paying quite a bit. That said, no matter what, I will likely be putting around $200 away per month for when I need to change cars because paying cash and not having the payment is definitely a sound plan. I do like your 10% thing as well.
> 
> Regarding hours, what are your typical weekly hours? I'd assume you get a chunk of hours in on Fri-Sun, so what does your weekday look like?
> 
> Thanks!


I only do this part time, and only when Uber offers incentives (that are good). I can't justify it as a fulltime job, in fact it's my 3rd option - the pay just isn't there. If I can make $30-40 an hour, I will drive. Otherwise, it is not worth my time. That said, all the advice I gave above is still valid. You need to figure out how to do this as cheaply as possible so you aren't paying for the privilege of driving these pax around. Remember, rideshare driver is an exceedingly risky occupation. Nobody realizes that until the first incident, so be prepared ($$$ in the bank, dashcam (Falcon 360 or better), etc).

Pax don't care about your car as long as it smells nice and is clean inside and out (inside mostly). People see me pull up in what looks like a clown car - I see them grimace, smile, laugh and point, everything. But when they get it, it has more room than they thought, it's comfortable, smells nice, and makes for a great talking point because no one knows what a Mirage looks like. Ratings stay high (as if they matter).

Your car situation is going to suck, because there is no way to cheaply put miles on either of those cars. Just don't do it on the leased vehicle. You'll eat up your mileage allotment very fast. You might want to look around for a 3rd VERY cheap used car if you can swing that.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

There's 3 things you absolutely CAN NOT DO!
Any of them could easily RUIN YOU!

1. Use a car on a traditional lease for more than a trial period to see if you like it.
2. Pay $270 a week to rent an uber car
3. do uber on a car you owe monthly payments on.

1. You already know about the mileage deal, that's all there is to it, it will ruin you. (Full time is probably 40,000-70,000 miles per year)
2. $270 a week is (depending on the market) 15-27 hours to pay off the car, your looking at half or more of the week just to break even on the week. I may pay $220 or $290 to rent taxis every week, but i'm getting the entire meter, not 50% of uber's rates.
3. While this might not seem like a terrible idea, you can completely trash a car well before your done paying it off. (think 50,000 to 70,000 miles per year on a 6 year loan)


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> There's 3 things you absolutely CAN NOT DO!
> Any of them could easily RUIN YOU!
> 
> 1. Use a car on a traditional lease for more than a trial period to see if you like it.
> ...


If you're on a 6 year loan you should be gunning to pay it off in 2 years . Paying a double payment every month will get it paid off in about a year (depending on interest) Not to mention if you're doing this from your Uber/Lyft earnings your essentially already figuring in the loss you'll take when you sell the car . I don't think anyone should do this job if they can't at least do their own basic maintenance I couldn't imagine having to pay retail for oil changes, brake pads , and other minor stuff. Working on cars is easy nowadays with the internet you can find video tutorials on anything and with car specific forums you can troubleshoot a lot easier .

Also it's best to just buy a used car put 50k miles on it and sell it or even better own 2 cars and split the mileage on them . Ideally a car that qualifies for Select and XL for daytime driving and then a crappy mini van to do XL and X in at night or for events . Again drive the car for around a year , sell it and buy something else by doing this you're essentially almost eliminating depreciation as if you're not a complete moron you can buy a car use it for a year putting around 50k miles on it and sell it for close to what you originally paid for it


----------



## BostonBeans (Jul 30, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> There's 3 things you absolutely CAN NOT DO!
> Any of them could easily RUIN YOU!
> 
> 1. Use a car on a traditional lease for more than a trial period to see if you like it.
> ...


I definitely agree on 1 and 2, but with 3, what if I did something like pay $500/month towards a $250 loan then in 2 years I'd have 100k miles on the car but also $12k paid into it (well not $12 exactly. When you factor how much I'd pay in interest during those two years, it knocks it down to I'd guess $8k paid into it)


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

BostonBeans said:


> I definitely agree on 1 and 2, but with 3, what if I did something like pay $500/month towards a $250 loan then in 2 years I'd have 100k miles on the car but also $12k paid into it (well not $12 exactly. When you factor how much I'd pay in interest during those two years, it knocks it down to I'd guess $8k paid into it)


When you double your payment you eliminate a lot of interest . If you pay a double payment for 2 years on a 6 year loan it will paid off or close to it


----------



## BostonBeans (Jul 30, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> If you're on a 6 year loan you should be gunning to pay it off in 2 years . Paying a double payment every month will get it paid off in about a year (depending on interest) Not to mention if you're doing this from your Uber/Lyft earnings your essentially already figuring in the loss you'll take when you sell the car . I don't think anyone should do this job if they can't at least do their own basic maintenance I couldn't imagine having to pay retail for oil changes, brake pads , and other minor stuff. Working on cars is easy nowadays with the internet you can find video tutorials on anything and with car specific forums you can troubleshoot a lot easier .
> 
> Also it's best to just buy a used car put 50k miles on it and sell it or even better own 2 cars and split the mileage on them . Ideally a car that qualifies for Select and XL for daytime driving and then a crappy mini van to do XL and X in at night or for events . Again drive the car for around a year , sell it and buy something else by doing this you're essentially almost eliminating depreciation as if you're not a complete moron you can buy a car use it for a year putting around 50k miles on it and sell it for close to what you originally paid for it


lol you replied just as I typed mine out regarding the 2x/month thing.

I definitely wouldn't buy a new car for Uber, but in my situation, I have a lease that is 1.5 years old. I'd only consider driving it assuming I can get a good deal on a buyout, and if I do, I'd definitely work on paying it down quick and then picking up $6k~ used cars in the future while maybe leasing another brand new one for personal use (assuming I can get another new car for around $100/month)


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

BostonBeans said:


> lol you replied just as I typed mine out regarding the 2x/month thing.
> 
> I definitely wouldn't buy a new car for Uber, but in my situation, I have a lease that is 1.5 years old. I'd only consider driving it assuming I can get a good deal on a buyout, and if I do, I'd definitely work on paying it down quick and then picking up $6k~ used cars in the future while maybe leasing another brand new one for personal use (assuming I can get another new car for around $100/month)


I've never leased a car so I honestly don't have a whole lot of knowledge about buy outs and lease related stuff


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

BostonBeans said:


> Is it worth trying to grab a 3rd car? Use my leased Jetta as my personal car and a strict Uber Prius or something along those lines?


It is if the price is low enough and you take the standard mileage deduction. The goal is to have as little as possible invested in the car and take advantage of not having as much real depreciation as the standard mileage deduction assumes. A cheap Prius is ideal for uberx.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

BostonBeans said:


> lol you replied just as I typed mine out regarding the 2x/month thing.
> 
> I definitely wouldn't buy a new car for Uber, but in my situation, I have a lease that is 1.5 years old. I'd only consider driving it assuming I can get a good deal on a buyout, and if I do, I'd definitely work on paying it down quick and then picking up $6k~ used cars in the future while maybe leasing another brand new one for personal use (assuming I can get another new car for around $100/month)


if you do uber in a leased car you'll *HAVE to do a buyout*.

Most leases will charge up to 30c for every over mile when you go to turn in the car.

with a lease cap of 12K per year, driving 40K your looking at...

28,000 miles over the cap per year

84,000 miles over the cap in 3 years
X 25c a mile in over mileage fees.

_*$21,000 in *_*over mileage fees! *or doing a horrible buyout deal. Basically it could be what the car SHOULD have been worth had you actually stayed under the mileage limit.

So at the end of your lease term, $21,000 in over mileage fees, or _*buying a car with 120,000 miles on it for the cost of the car with 36,000 miles*_.

So look at how much a buyout will be and plan to do it.

12,000 miles a year is 32 miles a day, or about 1/5 of what i drive every week.



UberDezNutz said:


> If you're on a 6 year loan you should be gunning to pay it off in 2 years . Paying a double payment every month will get it paid off in about a year (depending on interest) Not to mention if you're doing this from your Uber/Lyft earnings your essentially already figuring in the loss you'll take when you sell the car . I don't think anyone should do this job if they can't at least do their own basic maintenance I couldn't imagine having to pay retail for oil changes, brake pads , and other minor stuff. Working on cars is easy nowadays with the internet you can find video tutorials on anything and with car specific forums you can troubleshoot a lot easier .
> 
> Also it's best to just buy a used car put 50k miles on it and sell it or even better own 2 cars and split the mileage on them . Ideally a car that qualifies for Select and XL for daytime driving and then a crappy mini van to do XL and X in at night or for events . Again drive the car for around a year , sell it and buy something else by doing this you're essentially almost eliminating depreciation as if you're not a complete moron you can buy a car use it for a year putting around 50k miles on it and sell it for close to what you originally paid for it


I've heard people say " i'll make double payments"

I've said the SAME THING to myself..

What happens?

After about a MONTH i'm making the standard payment.

If you go this route my advice is to go to the bank and ask for a 2 year loan.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> if you do uber in a leased car you'll *HAVE to do a buyout*.
> 
> Most leases will charge up to 30c for every over mile when you go to turn in the car.
> 
> ...


I've always made double payments sometime more however I have made the minimum payment when necessary but usually make them up. I always take out longer term loans and pay off early ml. I like knowing if something comes up I can make a smaller payment even if I don't normally. It's all about self control and financial responsibility


----------



## BostonBeans (Jul 30, 2017)

Regarding the buyout, I don't mean drive it and pay the miles penalty. I got a quote from vw that I can buy my lease for $13k. I assume if I want that, I need to get a auto loan at my credit union. 

I know I have the discipline to double pay so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yall cray cray.... a $15k car should be getting all or almost all vehicle classes and not doing X/pool/basic lyft/lyftline AT ALL.

Get a POS van man. Like reaaaaaallly POS-ey. $1500 or so.


----------



## BostonBeans (Jul 30, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Yall cray cray.... a $15k car should be getting all or almost all vehicle classes and not doing X/pool/basic lyft/lyftline AT ALL.
> 
> Get a POS van man. Like reaaaaaallly POS-ey. $1500 or so.


I'm new (obviously) so it's a stupid question but what do you mean? Being able drive uberselect or something different? Thanks


----------



## BostonBeans (Jul 30, 2017)

After doing a little more research on leases, buyouts, etc, here is the info I got....

It may be better to start driving my current car with it's 10k/year limit with full intent to buy it when the lease expires. I can buy it now for $15k ($13k + $2k remaining payments), but there is zero chance of negotiating anything. If I wait until they call me next year around this time, I can act like I intend to turn it in unless they sell it to me for around $12k. Sure it's a bluff because I have to buy the car at that point (otherwise I face a steep mileage penalty) but this way I can potentially save a thousand or two. Another benefit is if I don't like ridesharing, I can quit after a month or two and still not be locked into a new 6 year loan.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

BostonBeans said:


> I'm new (obviously) so it's a stupid question but what do you mean? Being able drive uberselect or something different? Thanks


Select *AND* XL (both!) For any car you EVER consider buying for fuber and paying a 5-digit sum for ($10+k)


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

BostonBeans said:


> Regarding the buyout, I don't mean drive it and pay the miles penalty. I got a quote from vw that I can buy my lease for $13k. I assume if I want that, I need to get a auto loan at my credit union.
> 
> I know I have the discipline to double pay so I'm not worried about that.


Yeah if you uber full time in a leased car you won't get a choice, you'll be buying the car for $13,000 because it will be cheaper than the penalty.

My sienna had i had leased it for 4 years... instead of buying it. I looked into every option. Leasing was at the bottom of the list.

230,000 miles
15,000 annual cap
30c a mile over fee
$51,000 in overmileage fees

OR
$12,000 to buy it off.

Value after 3 1/2 years =$0
(I literly sold it for scrap because it wasn't worth fixing with as many miles as it had and it couldn't run)

IF you lease, and do this full time i'm not 100% confident a new car will make it 5 years. It may not even "survive" a 3 year lease either.

Personally i'd look for a used car in the $13,000 range instead.

I ended up buying a the sienna with a cashier check for the full amount and not financing, used it for a taxi and brought in over $200,000 over 3 1/2 years and spent almost $100,000! (would have been over 80 without commercial insurance)

You'll never get 200,000 over 3 1/2 years ubering. But you might end up blowing 80,000 buying a car and keeping it running.

You'll put a decade of wear and tear on your car every year, this is no joke.

I needed new brakes pads annually.


----------



## BostonBeans (Jul 30, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yeah if you uber full time in a leased car you won't get a choice, you'll be buying the car for $13,000 because it will be cheaper than the penalty.
> 
> My sienna had i had leased it for 4 years... instead of buying it
> 
> ...


An issue is I'd have to pay penalties including the remaining payments for around $2k.

My plan is (and please tell me if this is bad or not)...

Drive for the next 16 months on lease while putting roughly $350-400/month aside. At 16 months, I'll have $6k and probably upwards of 80k miles on my car. I can likely go for another year paying the same which will end up with around 150k miles. At this point I should be able to trade my car in for a used car in the $6k range that I can pay off quickly and run into the ground while still putting money aside for my next car.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

BostonBeans said:


> An issue is I'd have to pay penalties including the remaining payments for around $2k.
> 
> My plan is (and please tell me if this is bad or not)...
> 
> Drive for the next 16 months on lease while putting roughly $350-400/month aside. At 16 months, I'll have $6k and probably upwards of 80k miles on my car. I can likely go for another year paying the same which will end up with around 150k miles. At this point I should be able to trade my car in for a used car in the $6k range that I can pay off quickly and run into the ground while still putting money aside for my next car.


Uhh....

If you were in Orlando i would tell you it's a horrible idea.

A horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible Idea.

I would ask the Boston Local sub forum and ask them if your plan is a horrible plan or not. What market your in has a huge impact on how much money you can make.

If you can't save up enough money your up stinky creek with a busted motor.

My honest advice is possibly financing a used car from a more reputable used car lot (certified pre-owned toyota for instance). Or from a rental car companies car sales program ect.

You really really really don't want a lease or a new car at all. And your looking to do both of the worst possible things you can do for your bottom line.


----------



## BostonBeans (Jul 30, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Uhh....
> 
> If you were in Orlando i would tell you it's a horrible idea.
> 
> ...


Wow, it's really that bad down there? I've asked rates in Boston and it sounds like I can make at least $15/ hr but likely more depending on how smart I work.

Either way, that is one reason why I want to stay on the lease for the first month or two. If the money isn't good or the job sucks, I can cut my losses and bank any money I earned for a mileage overage fee (if I decide to return the car rather than buy it)


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Your lease one obviously can't be used but that Jetta is perfect for rideshare super efficient and reliable 1.4t im guessing. Roomy back seat, comfortable driving position, easy to use dash. If you got a good deal on it which since u bought two I'm guessing you did. You won't loose much on depreciation
> I bought a 2015 passat 1.8t with 3k miles on it drove to almost 70k miles in 15months sold it for just $1,500 less then what I paid for it
> 
> As far as deduction claim all your miles and you'll do just fine.


Jetta reliable? Since when is any Volkswagen reliable?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> Jetta reliable? Since when is any Volkswagen reliable?


Since about 2010 they're amazing cars , very fuel efficient and reliable . I'll take a Jetta over a Civic or Corolla anyday and the Passat is miles above the Camry and Accord

Basically when they started building the cars in Chattanooga they lost some of that German car feel but gained a more american friendly layout and more reliability


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

BostonBeans said:


> Wow, it's really that bad down there? I've asked rates in Boston and it sounds like I can make at least $15/ hr but likely more depending on how smart I work.
> 
> Either way, that is one reason why I want to stay on the lease for the first month or two. If the money isn't good or the job sucks, I can cut my losses and bank any money I earned for a mileage overage fee (if I decide to return the car rather than buy it)


Who have you asked?

Uber?

Or the drivers?

Cause they both might lie to you trying to get you to sign up, the only way to really know is to do it and find out.

And yes, orlando really is that bad.

This is from the Orlando craigslist ad, the ad that uber PAID MONEY TO POST
https://orlando.craigslist.org/csr/d/its-not-full-time-or-part/6258522550.html

*This opportunity is for an independent contractor. _*Stated earnings of $456/week in fares, driving 40 hours a week,*_ are based on median local earnings of partners from Feb 2 to Feb 23, 2017. _*All earnings quoted are IN FARES and based on actual partner earnings data*_. Actual earnings may vary depending on time of day, location and other factors.

This ADVERTISEMENT... says $456 per week, knock 30% off the top translating fares into actual payouts and....

$319 for 40 hours minus expenses, or $7.98 an hour MINUS EXPENSES


----------



## BostonBeans (Jul 30, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Who have you asked?
> 
> Uber?
> 
> ...


I've been asking quite a few different people. Definitely not listening to what Uber has to say, but everywhere I've heard, Uber is decent cash up here. That said, cost of living is also high so $13/hr or so an hour isn't huge. It's nice for someone like me who can't work a 'normal' job but not great overall


----------



## nick caronn (Mar 1, 2017)

at least watch this, please avoid a lease ! calculate your daily running cost first.


----------

